# swine flu



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

Have yall been following the news?It looks as if it could be the start of a pandemic. :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no i dont watch the news -- I have no idea what is 'happening' :shrug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Nope. I am at school by the time the news comes on.


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

So far it has who and the cdc concerned.Google the news on it.I dont want to panic but its sounds scary to say the least.Baxters headquarters may start trying to work on a vaccine.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That is scary. I hate it when there is an outbreak in foods. :sigh:


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

heres a little snip it of news.Officials around the world on Sunday raced to contain an outbreak of swine flu....RowdyKidz its being passed from person to person.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh. :doh: :doh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thank you....Deena...for warning all of us ...it is tremendously appreciated... :hug:

Oh my :shocked: ....I am glad I don't have pigs ....but it doesn't matter... if you do or if you don't......that is very scary....I watch the big world news alot ....and they didn't talk about it ....but I did do a google search....and found it.....
here is a link for some of you that couldn't find it...

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/04/2 ... 91373.html


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

I wonder if it is a pandemic how long it will be until they shut the schools down.


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

White House: Public health emergency declared for swine flu


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

another link

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5gzz357patY4-QaJFvo9O95zMM_EQD97Q9KAG0

http://www.cdc.gov/swineflu/investigation.htm


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I heard about it yesterday at a goat show. I had not heard anything before that. I heard there that 12 people have died. I do not know if that is the true numbers but I guess it is really scary right now.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't mean to be a party pooper here or say things are serious when they are, BUT I"m really not the doom and gloom type and haven't we been through this 'pandemic' thing before? What about Anthrax? SARS? Bird Flu? The normal flu? Wasn't mumps or whooping cough or meningitis another possibly too? At one time or another all these things were supposed to kill us all and we were all supposed to be deathly afraid of them but nothing really came of them. The media loves to put fear into the minds of Americans, have you ever seen many positive stories on the news? Lets get everybody all panicked though.

Sorry for venting, but thats jmho :shades:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My husband has been following this and talking to me about it.

I think alot of it comes down to the public health system. In the US we have a very good health system, where in Mexico and others they do not have a very good one - so the water is contaminated, the soil is contaminated, which makes an increase in the spread of a disease like this.

The people that have died, to my understanding have been in Mexico. There have been about 50 people in the US to get it, all over the nation, ranging from 9-60 years old. No one has died, and all are over it or recovering well. Only a very small percentage even went to the hospital.

I do know that the media sometimes likes to "rile" us up on certain issues, but as long as we are washing our hands before eating, coughing, sneezing, shaking hands with others, the chances of contracting anything, swine flu or any other pathogen, as minimal. 

It is good to be aware of what is happening and to keep an eye on it, but pandemic, not at this point. - IMO


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Allison.... :wink:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not really too worried about it at this point.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm not very worried either; but, I think people should always be prepared for the worst, and should have supplies on hand and be ready to take action when needed.. better safe than sorry. If something did happen there are too many people would would end up in a bad way. A strong immune system is one of the best defences right right. 

It's really sad that these things happen though :tears:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

first death in US  a two year old toddler.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30471035/?GT1=43001

there are 5 unconfirmed cases in NJ as of last night.

some information on the Swine Flu
http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/health/t ... ptoms.html


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, that is so sad! I haven't really been following it, never watch the news but were listening to my parents. It is something to be guarded against, like Allison mentioned. The media does like to get people riled up but maybe that is what is needed. . . everyone needs to be careful.


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

Who has switched the alert to level 5 which means pandemic imminent.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

One thing I would like to point out - they are covering this so much because it has the possibility to become a pandemic -

however, each year over 35,000 people die from influenza in the US alone. We have 1 confirmed death from the "swine" flu in the US and almost 200 in Mexico. This is far less then the Influenza virus that we see every year, and that is not a pandemic.

I just wanted to put this in perspective a little. I am not saying that we should not be cautious and talk about it, but they are not giving all the information except enough to scare the heck out of people.

I work in the same office as Student Health Services of the college I work at and we have been talking alot with the health districts and what not. Even they are saying, do not panic - just wash your hands, don't touch your face, and stay home if you are feeling ill. Take your vitamins, get rest, and eat healthy.

One thing I have done is started taking Emergen-C it is a powder that you can add to your water that is a vitamin booster. I have been taking it twice a day.

PS I am ray: for the family of the toddler and all others that have lost loved ones due to this influenza


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh totaly - it isnt like people dont die from common stuff. I think what is 'scary' is the lack of knowledge about this. It isnt getting sick or what not just that it is an unknown. I dislike something that is unknown.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I think we all do Stacey :wink: It is the fear of the unknown....mmmmuuuuaaaahhhhhhh :ROFL:


----------



## GoatGirl (Mar 23, 2009)

A buddy of mine's little nephew (who I just saw yesterday, btw :doh: ) was taken out of school today with flu like symptoms plus vomiting. . . they made him get tested for it  . . . it would be the first confirmed case in TN if it is. . . . They haven't been to Texas though. .. . They just got back from FL though. . . maybe someone there had been. All I can say is eep! They can treat it and make ya all better no prob, but stil. . . who wants to feel all yucky for a week or two from a disease that isn't even human!!!! King of the Hill is one. . . so more later.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

There has been 1 unconfirmed case of it here in PA


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They just came online and said that there are 3 unconfirmed in Seattle area (which doesn't surprise me - International Airport). But I totally forgot that this weekend is a huge international 15k run that is held every year in my hometown of Spokane. Glad I will be far away picking up my new goat - Harley!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

this flu is going to be bad... egypt and some european countries are killing all their hogs... which is probably one of the dumbest things i've heard about this to date!!


but .. the way that this flu is is its supposedly part bird pig and human dna.. which means are bodies are not going to know whats hitting it...


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Our county fair starts next week and there was a big article in our paper today letting everyone know that now the pigs are going to be inspected as they are unloaded on the fairgrounds and if they have even a slight discharge from the nose or anything like that then they will be sent home and not allowed to show. I'm so glad that my kids decided at the last minute to not have pigs this year. It's already hassle enough having to have all of our chickens inspected outside the fairground gates before being let in. I don't want to deal with that with pigs too sheesh! That is going to take a lot of time too because I think there's usually more pigs there than anything else and we live in the largest county in Cali. Our county fair is pretty good size. People are NOT going to be happy having to wait around all that time to be inspected.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I almost don't want to even go to fair.. but i know i should.

the 4h club we're in has 3 hogs for fair.. bummer.. yay for goats


----------



## GoatGirl (Mar 23, 2009)

little man has strep throat mixed with food poisening. Poor thing, but it isn't swine flu :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

such sad news around the world......I will pray for the families... that are losing their loved ones ....I pray for everyone.. and that the sick will get well ..... ray: ray:



> little man has strep throat mixed with food poisening. Poor thing, but it isn't swine flu


 GoatGirl....that is terrific news.....yahoo :leap: :leap: but it sure isn't fun.... to have strep throat or have food poisoning.....having both together must be a nightmare...  ..My heart goes out to little man....praying that little man... gets better soon... ray: :hug:


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

SDK said:


> I almost don't want to even go to fair.. but i know i should.
> 
> the 4h club we're in has 3 hogs for fair.. bummer.. yay for goats


I'm with you on that one. Everything's becoming such a pain. We have 1 doe left to kid and of course she's due the day of the goat show so even if she kids early she's going to be a mess. We have to take all of our babies with us and keep them and our does at the fair the whole time so we can milk and bottle feed the kids because it's too far to drive for us everyday. Our market chickens are getting pretty close to the limit with a week left to go so we might have to starve them a few days LOL! All of our rabbits are molting of course because it's been so warm out here. The only thing going right is the market goat. He looks good but I think he might be a little too short bodied but we'll see. I'm ready to just hide and not go! :hair: 
Thank goodness we don't have pigs! I agree...yay for goats!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol kabooki is on 145 sunday.. but she's prolly gonna go tuesday or wednesday with my luck.. so she wont get to show...


but i'm happy with the market goats this year.. they all seem to be doing really well


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Our market goat had a rough start. He came from Texas and then we couldn't get him to eat for days. He looks really good and is doing real well now. He's got some serious muscling I'm just not sure about his body length like I said. He might be ok and I'm just worried though LOL. If these darn market chickens win anything we'll have to bring the goat home anyway :hair: Our Nubian doe will probably wait until day 151 so we'll have to show her all huge and then she'll have kids the next day at the fair LOL. Either way we have to take her because we can't drive back and forth to keep checking on her and if she does kid nobody would be home to feed the kids. She's getting bred earlier next year so we don't have to deal with this LOL.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i thought the dairy goats were only at fair on thursday??


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, Bloomsday is still on in Spokane (the 15k international run) - so i can see alot of cases on the way to our area...... :hair: 

Good news is - I was in the cupboardd last night and realized that I have the anti-viral meds at the house because of my shingles - so at least 1 person will have access if needed to them in our home.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

now there you go -- all set and ready to go 

I had an upset stomach last night - and was like NO YOU ARE NOT GOING TO GET SICK! but then I started to shake and felt like I was going to pass out. Took some Malox and it went away. Weird


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that must of been so terrifying Stacey .....sounds so bizarre .....glad your better now... :hug:


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

SDK said:


> i thought the dairy goats were only at fair on thursday??


They are but I had to call Kellie and get some nurse pens. I guess they are having a nursery this year so they'll all be in the nursery from Thursday until the last day of the fair. We don't let our babies nurse off our does so all of my does have to be milked and I have 7 kids that have to be bottle fed. We live too far away to drive back and forth to milk and feed kids and I don't have anyone that can do it so they have to stay at the fair with us the whole time. We'd have to drive over 400 miles a day otherwise.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ah.. well then.. that makes sense.. I need to see if kelly will let our family clean out and leave on sunday morning.. all we have it the one goat.. and with mom doing chemo.. she shouldn't even be going to fair..


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Are you taking the goat home or selling him? If you're selling him then maybe you can just pay someone the 5 bucks or whatever it is to clean your pen and you can leave in the morning. Then you don't have to deal with getting the goat out of the gate. If you're taking him home..then I'm not sure LOL.
When I first called her she was rude and said she didn't have room. So I called and talked to Jean in the entries office and she called Ken for me. He told Jean there was no problem with us having the goats stay and he must of talked to Kellie because the next day she called all nice telling me they were having the nursery and I could leave all my goats in there blah blah blah LOL. 
So, if she won't let you leave then you can probably talk to Jean and have her call Ken. She'll be in the entries office during the fair and told us to call her if we had any problems when we got there. Your situation is important and they should let you go with something like that.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol yes kelly is .. interesting


i'll use my diplomatic connections.. My old 4h leaders daughter shows sheep with kelly's son tanner... so.. she'll get us out


hopefully we'll be selling him at the auction... if not he goes to camp....then my tummy


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

SDK said:


> hopefully we'll be selling him at the auction... if not he goes to camp....then my tummy


Poor Murray :ROFL: We still have my son's market goat from last year. He had to sell the darn chickens since they were supreme so we brought the goat home and everytime I try and get rid of him my son screens the people and won't let him go :ROFL:


----------



## Shantarskiye (Apr 15, 2009)

Whatever you do, don't get the shot please! It seems that they create these vaccinations just to kill people off. Take a look at this video...it is really funny!!

http://drtenpenny.com/vrc.aspx


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes vaccines can kill people - but rarely do people die from a vaccine. There is no government conspiracy with this H1N1 virus.


----------



## Shantarskiye (Apr 15, 2009)

No, I really didn't mean they would die, but people do get very sick and sometimes disabled from them!


----------

